# Stinky brineshrimp



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

So Saturday night i started a brineshrimp hatchery in my small fish room. Sunday most were hatched, so i decided to keep it goin and see if i get some more. Today, my wife complains the fish room smells like garbage. I smell the hatchery and sure enough smell. so i dump the water and and keep the shrimp at the bottom of the bottle and open the window. Stink gone. My question is, I was plannin on raising them to adulthood, will the water stink too. I had a small heater in the 2L pop bottle to keep the temp above 80 degrees. Anybody experience this before. I seem to remember when i raised some as a kid they went stinky, but i'm not sure.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

17 views, no comments. come on if u raised brine shrimp or hatched them did they smell bad?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you decapsulate the cysts prior to hatching there will be no smell. Brine shrimp cysts are laden with bacteria which is the source of the smell. The bleach used to decapsulate kills all the bacteria so your hatcher doesn't stink. In fact the water can be reused for another batch. Growing brineshrimp to adulthood takes some time and they aren't that great as a food. If the tank is kept clean it shouldn't smell.


----------

